# Assign #13: Your Favorite Color



## Nikon Fan (Jul 18, 2005)

This weeks assignment will be *Your Favorite Color* This should be one that you can be really creative with and also let's us know a bit more about you  Remember to post new photos, and that a new assignment will be posted next monday, so try and have pics posted by then.  Feel free to post as many shots as you want, and most importantly have fun


----------



## Corry (Jul 18, 2005)

Amanda, have I ever told you that you rock with these photo assignments?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Corry! Many of the ideas have come from others, but thanks for the kind words anyhow


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 19, 2005)

Before I ever post a picture, would you people like to guess what colour my photos are going to be???????? Any ideas?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 19, 2005)

yellow...maybe orange. I don't know you strike me as the person that would enjoy bright colors


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 19, 2005)

somewhere on the warm side, i think.  perhaps green.  why not make a new thread for this?


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 19, 2005)

OK, as not to make this into a Guess-the-colour-thread, here is a first photo showing my favourite colour. I'm afraid it was not taken AFTER I heard about this week's challenge, but I was too challenged with the International Folklore Festival and all its photos to go out and find more of this... colour:







But I'll be keeping it in mind and shall come up with something new in the course of this week (I hope! )


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 19, 2005)

amanda..do you guys have a deadline for these? like friday or something?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 19, 2005)

Sort of...a new assignment is posted every Monday...but since many people shoot film that doesn't give them much time to go out and shoot and have it developed and posted...so that's we decided to allow them to post the shots anytime, but new assignments will always be posted every Monday.  So I guess technically the deadline would be Monday before the next assignment is posted...just gives us something to shoot for and stay on track


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 19, 2005)

and we post it here? or send it to you...

from the reading, i assume we are posting it here

just trying to get all this straight...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 20, 2005)

Yep post it here


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, I never thought I would find myself in here... haha
Here is my favorite color!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 20, 2005)

BLUE!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 20, 2005)

Seems like I am not getting round to taking any new "green photos", so I accepted the "challenge" of composing something of some of the "green" photos I have.







*edit*
BUT HEY: this one is very new! And in my favourite colour all right!!!


----------



## Meysha (Jul 21, 2005)

I knew it was GREEN lafoto!!!! but I missed this thread! *sob*

I love the framing you've done on your compilation! It looks awesome! And I know how much hassle you've had with your framing so that's doubly awesome!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 21, 2005)

There is no "missing this", you can join in on the assignment at ANY time -- it is put up for a week and yet you can contribute for as long as you like!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## OBrien (Jul 21, 2005)

I think I can out-green you here Lafoto! Spotted these shiny green weeds down at the lake the other evening......


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 21, 2005)

I can't say I have a fav color, but I really like bright ones...so here ya go:


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 21, 2005)

Blueeeeeeeeee


----------



## DarkEyes (Jul 22, 2005)

Im not sure My favorite colors are actually  colors- Black and white.

Here's my submission aanyway.


----------



## Samba (Jul 22, 2005)

My favorite colors are black and different tones of gray.
So here's my pics...


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey, that's cheating. Black is no color and white is ALL the colors


----------



## greensthings (Jul 23, 2005)

I am new here, but as you can see my Name is Greens Things...so obviously I like Greens and Nature...so here is my photo submitions (click on them to enlarge)


----------



## Corry (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey greensthings! You look a bit familiar!  Welcome to the forum!   Awesome submissions...the first and third really catch my eye!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 25, 2005)

Finally I had a chance to go out again yesterday to look whether I could find my favourite colour somewhere, and I found it:






So these are really new.


----------



## forgottenskies (Jul 29, 2005)

Red!!! You dont know how difficult it was to think of something, caught this lttle guy on my bricks outside,


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

